# Rare single-button light switch



## cshep975

My wife and I have just bought our first home, but have not closed on it yet.  The home was built in 1961, and we purchased it from the original owner.  There are some rather unique features, including some light switches I have never seen before.  I would call them push-button, but that typically describes 2 small round butoons, one on top of the other.  These have just one round button, about 1" in diameter.  They have older switch plates, which we were looking to replace, but cannot find anything like them anywhere.  Is anyone familiar with this type of light switch, and if so, do you have any idea where we might be able to get replacement covers?  If not, I imagine we will have to consider replacing all of the switched with regular toggle-type switches, which we feel would deter from the "retro" look of the home.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Snoonyb

I would guess that you have a low voltage relay lighting system and there are those whom are still familiar with them.
When they work, they work well. When they don't, they are a challenge.
Basically, usually in the attic in the general area of the access, will be a larger then normal junction box with several regular high voltage cables ending at it, as well as several low voltage cables.
Inside this box will be several relays and a transformer.
There will be a hot pair with one leg connected to the high side of the transformer and pigtailed to one terminal of each relay. The other Leeds of the hot pair will be connected to the other transformer primary lead and the white conductors from the other household cables. The black lead from the household cables will connect to switched lead of the relay.
The secondary of the transformer will have a specific voltage output and this voltage will determine the voltage of any replacement switches. The alternative is to change the transformer.
The transformer, generally, will have a secondary output of 12 or 24V, which is the switching voltage and control the operation of the relays.


----------



## petey_racer

The low voltage relay system snoony describes typically has two buttons and are smaller. But the date is accurate.

I know exactly the switches you describe. And your 1961 build date places them perfectly in your house. I think that is the early days of them being used.

You will NOT find replacements or plates for these. If you really like them clean them up and deal with the plates. IMO, replacing them will give you a more sound electrical system, and not detract from the "retro" look.

I remember a few relatives who had those switches as a kid. You could put wallpaper behind the switch plates.
I never liked them much myself.


----------



## Snoonyb

The difference between the two systems, 1&2 button, is the type of relay, and always up for a challenge, I've enjoyed working on both.

You'll probably have more success in finding equip. by finding an electrician with a "bone yard".


----------



## cshep975

After some pretty thorough investigating, I found these switches were made by Honeywell, and called "Tap-Lite."  Apparently everything in the early 60's had to be operated at the push of a button   Anyway, I have looked and looked, and have not found anyone that still has some of these available.  Ebay will ocassionally have one or two pop up, but typically the seller does not know what it is they are listing, so the description makes them almost impossible to search for.  What we will probably end up doing is replacing them in a number of rooms with standard toggle switches, then use the older ones for replacement parts.  It is too bad, because I really like the Tap-Lites.


----------



## Snoonyb

DO NOT use a single throw switch of any kind, or you will be replacing relays as well.
You need a momentary on switch.


----------



## firelily301

Hi all,

My DH and I just bought a 1950 cape cod home and we also have many single-button light switches. They are different than what cshep has described. Ours are a single rectagular button that you tap. They have only two cords connecting them and the button and the switch plate are actually one fixed unit that comes off the wall all together.

We'd like to replace these, any idea of how hard of a job that would be?

Thanks.


----------



## firelily301

Well, I found out what my lights are... they are Touch-Plates

http://www.touchplate.com

http://www.touchplate.com/cutsheets/touchplate_catalog_2007_version_02-09-2007_low_res.pdf

Ours are the "Genesis" version of the switches.  I wish I could find out if this system is dimmable - anyone know?


----------



## speedy petey

True, your system is completely different from the OP's. 
The OP had regular "on/off" line voltage switches with no relays.  You have an elaborate systems of switches and relays. Your best bet would be to find a dealer of your systems and find out what you can from them.


----------



## jkirby65

Snoonyb said:


> DO NOT use a single throw switch of any kind, or you will be replacing relays as well.
> You need a momentary on switch.



Wow, thank goodness I found this thread.  I have a house built in 1960 with the same lights--- single button Honeywell tap lites.  Since I couldn't find replacement switches or switch plates, I thoughlessly replaced several switches with cheapo switches from Home Depot  .  Am I in trouble?  Is my house going to burn down?  What should I do????

THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOU HELP!!!

Jim K


----------



## keithk

It is great that you have bought such nice homes with some invaluable wiring in them.  Touchplate is the place to go to find answers to your issues.  Touchplate has switches which would replace your old switches, but because of asthetics you may have to replace them all so they all look the same.  
The guy with the touchplate system who was looking for dimming, touchplate has several different options for this purpose.  Some with more features than others.  You will have to replace the relay cabinet wherever it may be, but the switches and wiring will still work with the new system.  This upgrade will save you in the future with trouble shooting problems though, because the technology you probably have is from the 1940's.  Give them a call at 260-426-1565 or check out the website.  www.Touchplate.com


----------



## PKErickson

cshep975 said:


> After some pretty thorough investigating, I found these switches were made by Honeywell, and called "Tap-Lite."  Apparently everything in the early 60's had to be operated at the push of a button   Anyway, I have looked and looked, and have not found anyone that still has some of these available.  Ebay will ocassionally have one or two pop up, but typically the seller does not know what it is they are listing, so the description makes them almost impossible to search for.  What we will probably end up doing is replacing them in a number of rooms with standard toggle switches, then use the older ones for replacement parts.  It is too bad, because I really like the Tap-Lites.



Did you ever find a source for replacement parts?  I have a great need for the single and double button face plates.


----------



## wolfenstien

I have not came across any single button, but I have the 2 buttons, and with the buttons being round, I have replaced several covers by buying blanks, measuring out the holes and using my drill press to drill new holes, and lightly sand around the holes to smooth. The work and look great.


----------



## Casey666

My wife and I just bought a 1960 ranch house with Honeywell Tap-lite switches.  I spoke with Honeywell but they sold the product line to a company called "Tap-Lite, Inc." who went bankrupt.  It also appears that Honeywell bought the switches originally from a company called "Micro Switch" in the late 1950's.  We're in the same boat as everyone else in that we would like some new plates: singles, doubles, triples, and quads.  What I may do is pool the good plates in one or two of the public rooms in the house and replace the other switches, and receptacles, with Leviton's Decora rocker switches...not retro but very classy switches.

If anyone finds a supply of the push button switches I would be interested in buying some


----------



## JJHuggins

I have a 1965 house with some original Honeywell Tap-Lite switches.  The switches I have are line voltage (120 v), not low-voltage relays as others describe in this thread.  

In my home the Tap-Lite switches were used only in bathrooms that were originally wallpapered.  The switch plates I have are clear, and designed to hold a pattern-matched swatch of wallpaper so that the switchplate blends into the wall.

If anyone has any unused clear plastic switchplates (single or double gang) for these Tap-Lite switches, or is interested in sharing the cost of having a batch manufactured, please reply to this post.


----------



## Jager1007

I found this thread looking for replacement covers and tap-lite switches for the unique 1950's ranch style home light switches.  I would be interested in making a     " group "  purchase for these items if anyone else is interested.  If enough interest is known to a company, in these times you would think they would put their best man on it and manufacturer them.  So far I have combed the universe and these seem to be unobtainable.  My search continues for a company willing to remanufacturer them. If I suceed, I'll post.


----------



## locknut

jkirby65: If your switches are the old type with two PBs that I'm familiar with, you may find them at a flea market or ask some electrical dealers if they have any old (archaic) stock.  They'd love to get rid of them.  On this sort, when you push one button, the other pops back out.  More years ago than I care to count, I replaced these.  They were going out of style then.  Most people did not care for them.


----------



## pdale

Jager1007 said:


> I found this thread looking for replacement covers and tap-lite switches for the unique 1950's ranch style home light switches.  I would be interested in making a     " group "  purchase for these items if anyone else is interested.  If enough interest is known to a company, in these times you would think they would put their best man on it and manufacturer them.  So far I have combed the universe and these seem to be unobtainable.  My search continues for a company willing to remanufacturer them. If I suceed, I'll post.



I would be interested in purchasing some if you find a way to manufacture them.  I have several of the Tap-Lites in our home however a couple of the covers are cracked. Are you looking to manufacture the entire switch or just the covers?


----------



## jaxcris

I would love to get ahold of some of the switch plates for the Honeywell Tap Lights.  I have a 50's house in Florida and I love them, but my switch plate covers are all breaking.  I need single and double, but have 1 triple as well.  If anyone has any extra "guts" (pushbutton part), I wouldn't mind having a few spares.  Will go in to have some manufactured as well...   A house we had in Portland, Oregon had the low voltage rocker relay switches, which we found out the hard way can't be replaced with standard switches - the light went on but never off!  We got spare switches and relay box from an old electrician but I haven't had any luck with the Tap-lights...


----------



## 70chevelless

This is great I have a house built in 58 & have the Honeywell Tap Lite the only way I knew what it was is by taking the covers off to paint & the original decorating instructions were on the back. I have them in all the rooms from one, two, & three, buttons plus extras in the basement. Only trouble is I can not find covers for them & the two & three covers are cracked but all work great (and they are not low voltage as many are saying) Anyway I would be very intrested in going in on the cost of having some manufactured I think they are better looking than anything that is out on the market today. I have gone to every electrical store & nobody has any but all are amazed by them. So if this is not to late please count me in.


----------



## oldfred

I have many honeywell tap lite switches, both 3-way and single poles. They were not used very much in this part of the country so I would like to sell them rather that through them away. Call me at 712-882-3228. Please leave name and number if I don't anwser


----------



## pchaddock

After we bought our house my wife decided the tap lites had to go....

So I have 15 single, 7 3-way, and 1 4-way switches for sale. All work although the action on some is worn.

Also have 2 double cover plates and 4 single cover plates with no cracks.

Plus 8 single cover plates with a few cracks. One is almost perfect.

I'd be happy to see them go to a new home - I think they're kinda cool...


----------



## lfr

I am looking for a single cover plate to replace a broken one. Would you be willing to sell one?


----------



## pchaddock

No problem. I can ship by post. Make an offer and I'll find out how much the post will be. A padded envelope should do it with some cardboard for stiffness....


----------



## gmicken

Check the 110v wiring at the recepticels. I have found, when remodeling homes,aluminum wires going to the outlets. The wires get hot and have caused fires in the boxes. MD requires a copper pigtail or replace the wire. I have see this on houses from the 50's to the 70's.


----------



## ajschuller

pchaddock said:


> No problem. I can ship by post. Make an offer and I'll find out how much the post will be. A padded envelope should do it with some cardboard for stiffness....


May I ask how much you sold your switches/plates for, if you did sell them?  I just removed 15-20 of these switches and plates from my house and I am looking at selling them.  Thanks!


----------



## pchaddock

No offers to buy yet, so no info.


----------



## Clark123

I need some of the honeywell tap-lite plate covers.  It appears as though some people might have them.  Please call Clark at 214-370-0000.  Thanks!


----------



## Clark123

pchaddock said:


> No problem. I can ship by post. Make an offer and I'll find out how much the post will be. A padded envelope should do it with some cardboard for stiffness....



How bout selling them to ME!  214-370-0000.  Clark


----------



## rbw

I have tap light rocker switches. I need singles and triples. I could also use a nine panel. do you have any for sale still. How much?


----------



## melibrarian

We're looking for 1 double and 3 single switchplates - are they still for sale, and if so, how much are you asking for them?  Thanks!


----------



## pchaddock

I've sold off all my taplite stuff. Gone to a good home....


----------



## Waballs

I have some tap lite stuff available. I have a couple single poles brand new still in the box, 2 or 3 single gang covers still in the box, many single, double and triple gang cover plates, and used single pole switches. I even have a 3 position dimmer with cover plate. These things are neat!


----------



## rbw

Waballs said:


> I have some tap lite stuff available. I have a couple single poles brand new still in the box, 2 or 3 single gang covers still in the box, many single, double and triple gang cover plates, and used single pole switches. I even have a 3 position dimmer with cover plate. These things are neat!



I would be interested in buying single plate covers and any single switches that you might have.


----------



## iza

Waballs said:


> I have some tap lite stuff available. I have a couple single poles brand new still in the box, 2 or 3 single gang covers still in the box, many single, double and triple gang cover plates, and used single pole switches. I even have a 3 position dimmer with cover plate. These things are neat!


hi 
i am interested in purchasing at least 7 single cover plates and perhaps the one 3 position dimmer with with cover plate as well as the single poles brand new in box with the double cover plates.
hopefully none of the cover plates you have are cracked as are the ones we want to replace.

name your price and please contact me  thanks iza


----------



## iza

iza said:


> hi
> i am interested in purchasing at least 7 single cover plates and perhaps the one 3 position dimmer with with cover plate as well as the single poles brand new in box with the double cover plates.
> hopefully none of the cover plates you have are cracked as are the ones we want to replace.
> 
> name your price and please contact me  thanks iza


please email me if  these tap lite items are still available

thank you so much
iza

[email protected]


----------



## iza

Waballs said:


> I have some tap lite stuff available. I have a couple single poles brand new still in the box, 2 or 3 single gang covers still in the box, many single, double and triple gang cover plates, and used single pole switches. I even have a 3 position dimmer with cover plate. These things are neat!


hi

im so excited you have these items, i responded with my email to my response in error 

please email me at [email protected] 

thank you


----------



## enigma429ad

I just stumbled upon this while searching for which lights our new house had. We too are looking to keep them but we would like to replace a few. If anyone has any for sale we are looking for 12 singles, one 3-way, and 16 single cover plates. Send me an e-mail or message if you are selling. My mother really loves them and want to try to keep them for her.


----------



## Waballs

I need to finish going through what I have. Pm me with what you are looking for.


----------



## ADavis

Hello, All.  I am looking for some wall switch plates, the kind that would fit Honeywell tap-lite switches.  If anyone has some to sell, please contact me.  Thanks!


----------



## Waballs

I have some available.  I have been contacted by so many people I think it would be only be fair to place these up for auction.  I have placed them on Ebay.  When you search for them seach Tap-Lite.  I have 10 used single poles, 3 NIB single Poles all 15Amp 120V.  2 NIB Single Gang switch covers with 4 decrative inserts, 3 used single gang switch covers, 3 double gang switch covers, and 3 triple gang switch covers.  Also I have placed a dimmer switch cover called Dim-A-Lite made to match the tap-lite switch covers.  It has 2 decorative inserts.  Thanks all for the overwhelming responses!


----------



## ter

I am looking for a triple gang switch cover for the tap-lite. This is a great switch system and it is unfortunate that they are no longer in production. Please PM me!


----------



## Clark123

I gave up trying to find these, so I've replaced them and now have a few to sell. You can email me at [email protected]


----------



## walkerslw

Hello Forum,

Doing some remodeling in our 1950's Brick home here in Baltimore, we have these Honeywell Tap-Lites that were installed by my partners father, a little bit of attachment to them.  Has anyone come across any replacements?  If not, I need one replacement clear cover for the switch for the outside light next to the door.  if anyone is willing to sell the cover or the light switch and cover as a set please let me know.  Contact me at [email protected] or at 607-435-8041.  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw

Touch-Plate Lighting Inc. ::: DMX, BACnet, Modbus, Latching Relays, MultipWay Switching, Lighting Controls


----------



## ADavis

Nealtw:

Nope!

And I mean that in the nicest way.  Checked the link.  They have nothing to offer.  But, thanks for the info.  I, too, have thought there must be some company that makes replacements for Honeywell tap-lites.  Alas, I have not found one.  I am reduced to estate sales, making friends with old people in my neighborhood, and looking on a local real estate website for houses for sale in original condition built in the 50s.  There's ebay, but these rarely come up for sale, and when they do, well, I'm not going to pay $75 for a single light switch and cover, though I might change my tune when I am no longer a poor retro preservationist but an employed retro preservationist.


----------



## nealtw

Popular Mechanics - Google Books

Here's an add from 1956; Good luck with your quest.
                                      Neal


----------



## Lena

I could use some single covers if you still have them available...


----------

